# Switch from Blackberry to iPhone?



## twocatsonedog (Dec 18, 2008)

I currently have a Blackberry Pearl 8110 and I'm thinking of getting an iPhone. I'm currently with Rogers, and I'm wondering if anyone out there can give me an idea of what their 3G service is like.
What are the costs like for e-mail delivery versus a BB, and can I keep my current voice plan?
I'm not very happy with Rogers, and their customer service is awful. Trying to get any information off their website is a waste of time, so I thought this would be the best place to ask.
Many thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Rogers 3G service appears to be having some "teething troubles," but based on the number of people here who have given up on it in disgust (none), I suppose it's doing okay. Time will likely improve that, and apparently "most of the time" it's fine.

"Costs for email delivery?" Say what?? Uh, there aren't any costs for email delivery (unless you're referring to "data," which is part and parcel of most iPhone plans and covers a whole hell of a lot more than email).

As for "can you keep your current voice plan," sadly only Rogers will be able to tell you that. You might well be able to and just add a "data" component for a certain flat rate and that's that.

I don't have experience with the specific crackberry you're referring to, but on the whole the iPhone is a vastly superior experience that is getting better all the time. When one compares ONLY email between the two phones, one might give the crackberry a slight edge (particularly until one masters the corrective software keyboard the iPhone uses -- very different than the BB, but I find myself MUCH faster/more accurate with it after a brief awkward period), but the iPhone is a worlds-better all-around device. IMHO, YMMV.


----------



## corykg (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm coming from an 8830 and the iphone is much nicer to use. You can actually use the data in your data plan. Web browsing is much better with the iphone; its acutally a viable alternative to a computer when you need it to be, the Blackberry using Blackberry browser or Opera was painful.

Many of the apps are actually useful, the only programs I could make use of with my 8830 was an IM program and an RSS reader. 

Email is comparable but the Blackberry wins this as far as straight text emailing goes. If images or pdf, doc, ppt files are in the equation, the iphone wins.

User interface is much nicer on the iphone, the only qualm is that it runs just one program at a time. The blackberry had a nice alt-tab feature to use mulitple programs (but it slowed down the phone). Quickness would also go to the blackberry as there are keyboard shortcuts that really speed a lot of things up.

Music/videos/pictures aren't even a comparison. The blackberry was as easy to use for that as my old Motorola flip phone, which isn't good considering its almost 4 years old.

Ultimately, I smile when I use my iphone while the blackberry felt using a PC. (Although I did like the fact I was supporting a Canadian company).


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2007)

chas_m said:


> When one compares ONLY email between the two phones, one might give the crackberry a slight edge (particularly until one masters the corrective software keyboard the iPhone uses -- very different than the BB, but I find myself MUCH faster/more accurate with it after a brief awkward period), but the iPhone is a worlds-better all-around device. IMHO, YMMV.


That's a joke right??

Email on the BB (particularly the latest OS that will do HTML email) blows the iPhone out of the water...actual PUSH implementation from most email domains (including Gmail!!) instead of the iPhone's limited selection, which 2/3 don't work very well (Yahoo, Mobile Me and Exchange)...

Otherwise the iPhone is excellent (best in class browsing, best media/music phone period, thriving 3rd party development)..

As for the OP question, the costs for data are slightly different. A lot of carriers have an "email only" option for Windows Mobile and Blackberries, that gives you unlimited email (from some domains) and like 2mb of data or something for $15...these won't really work on the iPhone. AFAIK the cheapest data option on Rogers/Fido (that is any good) is $25 for 500mb, and thats for email and browsing and all other data... Most people find that 500 mb more then enough... I think Rogers has a special bundle that is $30 that includes 500mb, text messages, VM, CID, etc, Fido doesn't at the moment. 

I think the deal Rogers/Fido will let you keep your plan, but you have to call or go to a corporate store (I think not 100%), resellers like Futureshop or Wireless wave won't be able to do that kind of activation for you...(I think)


----------



## twocatsonedog (Dec 18, 2008)

Many thanks for your thoughts. I have an e-mail only plan with my BB, which works fine for me. The e-mails come through instantly, which is something I definitely require. Does the same happen with the iPhone, or is there a delay in the delivery?
I'd love to get an all-in-one solution like the iPhone, and since my iMac and Macbook work flawlessly, I would assume the same of the iPhone. The Blackberry Storm looks intriguing, but Rogers won't have it any time soon, and I'm not convinced it will be better than an iPhone based on what I've read so far.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2007)

twocatsonedog said:


> Many thanks for your thoughts. I have an e-mail only plan with my BB, which works fine for me. The e-mails come through instantly, which is something I definitely require. Does the same happen with the iPhone, or is there a delay in the delivery?
> I'd love to get an all-in-one solution like the iPhone, and since my iMac and Macbook work flawlessly, I would assume the same of the iPhone. The Blackberry Storm looks intriguing, but Rogers won't have it any time soon, and I'm not convinced it will be better than an iPhone based on what I've read so far.


I've heard Rogers will be getting the Storm Q1 or Q2 of next year...

The iPhone SHOULD get instant email from Yahoo, Mobile Me and Exchange email services...However in reality it's not quite like that. Yahoo is incredibly unreliable, in my experience it works 30-40% of the time, and doesn't have IMAP which makes it kind of useless. Mobile Me didn't work well at all for me (unreliable, slow, etc), some have liked it, but then you have a .me address, and it costs extra. Exchange works very well, calendars push nicely, as does email, however it requires you either having an Exchange server, or paying for a service (there are some free ones with limitations)...

If email is a priority, you'd be happier with a Blackberry IMO...

Unfortunately the BB doesn't play as nicely with the Mac as the iPhone does, but it's not bad..


----------



## Ashtangi (Nov 25, 2005)

twocatsonedog said:


> Many thanks for your thoughts. I have an e-mail only plan with my BB, which works fine for me. The e-mails come through instantly, which is something I definitely require. Does the same happen with the iPhone, or is there a delay in the delivery?
> I'd love to get an all-in-one solution like the iPhone, and since my iMac and Macbook work flawlessly, I would assume the same of the iPhone. The Blackberry Storm looks intriguing, but Rogers won't have it any time soon, and I'm not convinced it will be better than an iPhone based on what I've read so far.


How do you get your email? Who is your provider? If you definitely require instant push notification, you should stick with your BlackBerry. 

I'd suggest that you also check out the Bold - it's a slick device, and is a productivity powerhouse. It's also got a fast processor and an incredibly sharp screen - the screen isn't as large as the iPhone, but the pixel density is higher so text appears sharper. 

Bold also has some features that the iPhone is lacking - such as copy/paste, stereo Bluetooth, application multitasking, video recording capability, a camera with flash, MMS, voice commands, tethering support, expandable memory and a removable battery.

With that being said, the Bold still doesn't compare to the iPhone for browsing or media functionality - so it will depend on your priorities.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Apparently 40-50% of BB Storms are returned! iPhone's email is near instant...providing you're using a push service. BB provides their push email service for free (BES) where Apple bundles it with MobileMe which costs money...but does more then just email syncing. I gave up on my BB Pearl and got the iPhone and generally speaking I much prefer the iPhone.


----------



## twocatsonedog (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm with Rogers, and my e-mail gets pushed to my BB. I have to admit, it does work extremely well and I'm very happy with it. I was hoping that the iPhone would have the same functionality as a BB, but with the added brilliance of an iPod to boot. Like most technophiles, I hate having to cart around all sorts of gadgets to do different jobs. ie. Blackberry, iPod, Macbook... Wouldn't it be great if we could get one product that does it all?
I'd also like the compatibility of an iPhone to my other Apple products. The BB doesn't get along with any of them especially well.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a BB Bold and an iPhone 3G. For business, the BB wins largely for its superior email (as said above rich media emails the iPhone wins hands down) and the ping service for inter-BB communication. I communicate a lot with that service and everyone I need to communicate with for work has a BB so the BB wins that way. It is sort of like how if you are in business that requires a lot of corporate interaction you almost have to have a Windows based computer. I bring my mbp around with me sometimes, but I usually have to take my corporate Toshiba around with me. 

For personal things the iPhone is amazing. If, for the above reasons, I could have an iPhone for my business device I would in a heartbeat. The phone is honestly becoming whatever you want it to be with this developer community. If you throw an idea out there someone will eventually develop it. Just look at Shazam (Free) show me a blackberry that does that.

If, for business, you can swing an iPhone then do it 100%, no reservations.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

Shazam for BB...soon! - BlackBerry Forums at CrackBerry.com


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

All you fan boys. I love the IPhone too, but the BB Storm is far superior.
Email on the IPhone is a joke. Never pushes. No organization.
If you need to do documents you would have to wait until early next year for Docs to Go app to be released.
BB already has this ability.
A2DP stereo bluetooth is non existant on the IPhone and don't hold your breathe waiting for it to arrive seeing Apple won't even comment on it.
Copy and Paste. IPhone doesn't know what it is.
BB Storm also has a replaceable battery.
Better battery life.
BB Storm comes with an 8G micro card which means you have unlimited storage.
The only thing the BB Storm doesn't have is wifi and that doesn't really matter if you have a good data package.
If you already know how to operate a BB then there is no learning curve.
The Storm also has an update that has already been developed and is ready for release very shortly.
It is working well without it though.
Don't get me wrong the IPhone is a great device.
In fact I like using it alot.
But I call things as they are not how people imagine they are.
The BB Storm is a better all around phone.


----------



## Ashtangi (Nov 25, 2005)

Sniper4u said:


> All you fan boys. I love the IPhone too, but the BB Storm is far superior.
> Email on the IPhone is a joke. Never pushes. No organization.
> If you need to do documents you would have to wait until early next year for Docs to Go app to be released.
> BB already has this ability.
> ...


I don't think it's better overall, but I do think it's underrated. It's getting a lot of negative press, much of which isn't deserved. I've got the iPhone, Storm and the Bold - and lately I've been switching quite a bit between the Storm and the Bold, and although the Storm is certainly impressive - I am just a lot more productive with the Bold. It's faster, and the physical keyboard and trackball just make things easy. 

But at the end of the day they all serve a different purpose - and they all do certain things very very well.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Ashtangi said:


> I don't think it's better overall, but I do think it's underrated. It's getting a lot of negative press, much of which isn't deserved. I've got the iPhone, Storm and the Bold - and lately I've been switching quite a bit between the Storm and the Bold, and although the Storm is certainly impressive - I am just a lot more productive with the Bold. It's faster, and the physical keyboard and trackball just make things easy.
> 
> But at the end of the day they all serve a different purpose - and they all do certain things very very well.


Why so many phones? Are they all for work? I feel like I'm lugging around my entire desk plus all my contacts around me every second just with one blackberry...how do you deal with two?


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Ashtangi said:


> I don't think it's better overall, but I do think it's underrated. It's getting a lot of negative press, much of which isn't deserved. I've got the iPhone, Storm and the Bold - and lately I've been switching quite a bit between the Storm and the Bold, and although the Storm is certainly impressive - I am just a lot more productive with the Bold. It's faster, and the physical keyboard and trackball just make things easy.
> 
> But at the end of the day they all serve a different purpose - and they all do certain things very very well.


The transition between a physical and touch screen keyboard seems to be difficult for a lot of people. I for one haven't had that problem. I find it just as easy to use a touch keyboard. It takes a while to get use to not feeling the actual buttons with your fingers. I have never used a trackball but I don't see how it could be any fast then simply touching the item you want and manuevering it with your finger.
My point is that the BB Storm has too many features that the IPhone simply does not have. 
And the one feature, wifi, wouldn't make a difference to me.
The other point I forgot to mention is that BB apps will run in the background. Example the IM stays open and gives you your messages as they arrive. 
As for the haptic touch on the BB I think I would perfer that over Apples. Constently clicking links while scrolling the internet is annoying. 
This is just my opinion and not everyone will feel the same way or want the same things.
One more point. Neither of these phones are the best on the planet.
Heads are rolling at HTC right now.
Someone messed up big time for not release the HTC Touch HD in North America. 
The specs and reviews from Europe on that phone would blow both of these phones away. And there is talk that they still might release a pro version (one with a physical keyboard).


----------



## Ashtangi (Nov 25, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> Why so many phones? Are they all for work? I feel like I'm lugging around my entire desk plus all my contacts around me every second just with one blackberry...how do you deal with two?


No, no, I don't carry them all around. 

I've had the iPhone for a while - the Storm and the Bold are work-provided, but I just switch between them - depending on my mood. I've started to use the iPhone just as an iPod and don't carry it with me all the time.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Ashtangi said:


> No, no, I don't carry them all around.
> 
> I've had the iPhone for a while - the Storm and the Bold are work-provided, but I just switch between them - depending on my mood. I've started to use the iPhone just as an iPod and don't carry it with me all the time.


You do know that you can use iTunes on a BB.
In your case you can use it with wireless stereo bluetooth on the Storm.
Which is what I want to do but can't.
BlackBerry - BlackBerry Media Sync – Tuned Up


----------



## Ashtangi (Nov 25, 2005)

Sniper4u said:


> The transition between a physical and touch screen keyboard seems to be difficult for a lot of people. I for one haven't had that problem. I find it just as easy to use a touch keyboard. It takes a while to get use to not feeling the actual buttons with your fingers. I have never used a trackball but I don't see how it could be any fast then simply touching the item you want and manuevering it with your finger.
> My point is that the BB Storm has too many features that the IPhone simply does not have.
> And the one feature, wifi, wouldn't make a difference to me.
> The other point I forgot to mention is that BB apps will run in the background. Example the IM stays open and gives you your messages as they arrive.
> ...


I agree - there's a definite learning curve with the Storm. I actually started using it a few months ago, and after about 2 weeks just gave up. I then used the Bold full-time, but within the past month have now switched back to the Storm, and after the numerous software updates, I'm now enjoying it. 

I always tell people to give it a few days before they form an opinion on it - unfortunately the first impressions of the SurePress screen are often negative. But it really is unlike anything else, so it will obviously take time to adjust.


----------



## Ashtangi (Nov 25, 2005)

Sniper4u said:


> You do know that you can use iTunes on a BB.
> In your case you can use it with wireless stereo bluetooth on the Storm.
> Which is what I want to do but can't.
> BlackBerry - BlackBerry Media Sync – Tuned Up


I do - and I try to use BlackBerry Media Sync when I can, but unfortunately I have quite a bit of DRM'd music from iTunes - and have just been too lazy to convert it to an unprotected format.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

I don't know if everyone has missed this... but did you notice that the new MacBooks have a trackpad that has the SurePress type of functionality. I quote from MacBook Pro - Features - Apple Canada

"Now the entire trackpad doubles as the button, so you can click anywhere."

Sounds kind of like the Storm eh? 

And the Storm was 1st


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> actual PUSH implementation from most email domains (including Gmail!!) instead of the iPhone's limited selection, which 2/3 don't work very well (Yahoo, Mobile Me and Exchange)...


Push (which is not an acronym, btw) works fine on my iPhone. I have MobileMe and Gmail IMAP accounts. Not sure what the problem is on your end.

I did say that the BB is a superior "straight email" device, but overall the iPhone is better due to its strengths in other areas. That seems to me to be very much in agreement with your assessment.



> I think the deal Rogers/Fido will let you keep your plan, but you have to call or go to a corporate store (I think not 100%), resellers like Futureshop or Wireless wave won't be able to do that kind of activation for you...(I think)


Going to a "real" (ie corporate-owned) Rogers or Fido store is a much better idea for the OP. I agree with you and thanks for the tip.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

twocatsonedog said:


> I'm with Rogers, and my e-mail gets pushed to my BB. I have to admit, it does work extremely well and I'm very happy with it. I was hoping that the iPhone would have the same functionality as a BB, but with the added brilliance of an iPod to boot. Like most technophiles, I hate having to cart around all sorts of gadgets to do different jobs. ie. Blackberry, iPod, Macbook... Wouldn't it be great if we could get one product that does it all?
> I'd also like the compatibility of an iPhone to my other Apple products. The BB doesn't get along with any of them especially well.


Rogers uses Yahoo! for their mail and Yahoo! supports Push... so, you are set! My father uses Rogers Yahoo! and it pushes fine (most of the time!) to his iPhone...


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Push (which is not an acronym, btw) works fine on my iPhone. I have MobileMe and Gmail IMAP accounts. Not sure what the problem is on your end.


Just to be clear, Gmail is not Push... it's still Fetch... Gmail does not, at present, support Push to the iPhone...


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> Just to be clear, Gmail is not Push... it's still Fetch... Gmail does not, at present, support Push to the iPhone...


You are right Gmail does not push. There is no push setting in the IPhone when you load a Gmail account. There is a push setting when you load Yahoo but you need to reset your IPhone in wifi (turning the phone off and on).
That way Apple support will load your proper ip for your phone. Otherwise the Push feature will not work properly. Not that it works alot better when you do this but at least it will work some of the time then.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> Just to be clear, Gmail is not Push... it's still Fetch... Gmail does not, at present, support Push to the iPhone...


You're correct. I re-checked my settings (which I should have done earlier) and discovered that it is set on Fetch. My mistake.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

How can anyone have a Bold and a Storm? That means you must have an account with Rogers and an account with Bell (unless you work with Rogers and have a pre-release). I have played around with a Storm (in two Bell stores) but really didn't like it. The click screen sounded like a good idea - marriage between a Blackberry key press and a touchscreen but its generated a bastard that does neither well. I'm glad some people find it a good input method but I'd rather stick with a Bold than the iPhone wannabee Storm. No WiFi is also a total bust for me. If you travel, then data roaming charges over the air are astronomical. Moreover, WiFi is a lot faster than 3G. 

The points about the superiority of Blackberrys as email devices are on the mark.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

used to be jwoodget said:


> How can anyone have a Bold and a Storm? That means you must have an account with Rogers and an account with Bell (unless you work with Rogers and have a pre-release). I have played around with a Storm (in two Bell stores) but really didn't like it. The click screen sounded like a good idea - marriage between a Blackberry key press and a touchscreen but its generated a bastard that does neither well. I'm glad some people find it a good input method but I'd rather stick with a Bold than the iPhone wannabee Storm. No WiFi is also a total bust for me. If you travel, then data roaming charges over the air are astronomical. Moreover, WiFi is a lot faster than 3G.
> 
> The points about the superiority of Blackberrys as email devices are on the mark.


Agreed. Try paying for data roaming charges while abroad. Man does that hurt. Airport wifi is very nice to utilise.


----------



## Ashtangi (Nov 25, 2005)

used to be jwoodget said:


> How can anyone have a Bold and a Storm? That means you must have an account with Rogers and an account with Bell (unless you work with Rogers and have a pre-release). I have played around with a Storm (in two Bell stores) but really didn't like it.


As I said, they're both work devices - they are both unlocked and being used on the Rogers network. And I don't use them at the same time - I just switch between them depending on the mood I'm in. And no, I don't work for Rogers. 

I still prefer the Bold over the Storm, but with the latest software updates, the Storm isn't without merit. It's come a long way over the past several months. And it will continue to get better with future updates. 

Again, there's a learning curve with the device - and I don't think that people who are just playing around with it in-store or using someone else's device for a short period of time can fully appreciate the device - which is unfortunate, of course, just look at the early reviews - they were brutal.


----------



## Ashtangi (Nov 25, 2005)

used to be jwoodget said:


> No WiFi is also a total bust for me. If you travel, then data roaming charges over the air are astronomical. Moreover, WiFi is a lot faster than 3G.


I agree that no Wi-Fi is disappointing. But just keep in mind that Verizon was _always _going to be the lead carrier for this device, and it was designed around that fact.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

OK, so where you work is prepared to pay $600-800 bucks each for unlocked devices which basically do the same job just with different inputs. Not sure why this would be useful unless you were selling phones in which case such a fact might be useful to disclose since salespeople obviously have their own motives (lots of places sell phones inc. Best Buy, FutureShop, Wireless World, Telephone booth, etc - how do they all make money??).

As for the Storm improving, I am absolutely sure it will, as will every other device. It's not as though the Bold, iPhone, N97, etc ae going to stand still. 

I also agree that owning a device is very different to just trying it out. But you have to be convinced it is for you to buy in the first place. Bad first impression, no sale. Once bought, people tend to gloss over deficiencies or put up with them (such as the fact that the iPhone STILL has no cut and paste).



Ashtangi said:


> As I said, they're both work devices - they are both unlocked and being used on the Rogers network. And I don't use them at the same time - I just switch between them depending on the mood I'm in. And no, I don't work for Rogers.
> 
> I still prefer the Bold over the Storm, but with the latest software updates, the Storm isn't without merit. It's come a long way over the past several months. And it will continue to get better with future updates.
> 
> Again, there's a learning curve with the device - and I don't think that people who are just playing around with it in-store or using someone else's device for a short period of time can fully appreciate the device - which is unfortunate, of course, just look at the early reviews - they were brutal.


----------



## Ashtangi (Nov 25, 2005)

used to be jwoodget said:


> OK, so where you work is prepared to pay $600-800 bucks each for unlocked devices which basically do the same job just with different inputs. Not sure why this would be useful unless you were selling phones in which case such a fact might be useful to disclose since salespeople obviously have their own motives (lots of places sell phones inc. Best Buy, FutureShop, Wireless World, Telephone booth, etc - how do they all make money??).
> 
> As for the Storm improving, I am absolutely sure it will, as will every other device. It's not as though the Bold, iPhone, N97, etc ae going to stand still.
> 
> I also agree that owning a device is very different to just trying it out. But you have to be convinced it is for you to buy in the first place. Bad first impression, no sale. Once bought, people tend to gloss over deficiencies or put up with them (such as the fact that the iPhone STILL has no cut and paste).


I'm not a salesperson - but I do work for RIM. However, I was an Apple user for many years before I joined RIM, so I think I've got a fairly balanced perspective. 

As I said, it's unfortunate that the Storm was rushed - in my opinion, it needed a few more weeks of refinement. Many of those poor first impressions were completely justified. I don't know if it will hurt the Storm in the long run - the supply is still dry at Verizon, but it certainly wasn't the smoothest launch that RIM has overseen. 

At the end of the day it's all dependent on each individual's needs. I love my iPhone, I love the application store, and I love my Macs. But I could never be anywhere near as productive if I was using the iPhone as my primary device. For me, my BlackBerry is with me all the time - and the iPhone is with me whenever I need iPod functionality, when I'm couch-surfing at home, or when I'm traveling abroad - they are both impressive pieces of hardware - the iPhone moreso - but they both have their own limitations that each user must recognize.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Wish you'd said that at the beginning. You're a useful source, seriously, now everyone will be asking you to unlock their Blackberry's..... 

RIM is a fantastic company (at least from the outside) and I have enormous admiration for both founders, their generosity and vision. We need more RIM!

I also agree about the pros and cons. Apple has everything invested in a one size fits all approach whereas RIM seems all over the place in suporting new models. Of course, we may see an iPhone nano next month, but even then that's two models versus, well, a lot. I hope RIM doesn't try to be Nokia. Keep it simple. Build on the Bold (new tag line?).



Ashtangi said:


> I'm not a salesperson - but I do work for RIM. However, I was an Apple user for many years before I joined RIM, so I think I've got a fairly balanced perspective.
> 
> As I said, it's unfortunate that the Storm was rushed - in my opinion, it needed a few more weeks of refinement. Many of those poor first impressions were completely justified. I don't know if it will hurt the Storm in the long run - the supply is still dry at Verizon, but it certainly wasn't the smoothest launch that RIM has overseen.
> 
> At the end of the day it's all dependent on each individual's needs. I love my iPhone, I love the application store, and I love my Macs. But I could never be anywhere near as productive if I was using the iPhone as my primary device. For me, my BlackBerry is with me all the time - and the iPhone is with me whenever I need iPod functionality, when I'm couch-surfing at home, or when I'm traveling abroad - they are both impressive pieces of hardware - the iPhone moreso - but they both have their own limitations that each user must recognize.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Interesting analysis between Apple and RIM here:

BlackBerry vs. iPhone - The Smart Phone Battle Rages On

Big loser is Palm - although Palm is releasing a new OS in the New Year (too late??).


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

I don't really get it.
RIM makes a lineup of devices to suit just about everyone's needs.
On the low end, you have the Pearl and Pearl Flip, small excellent phones with a lot of good features (NOT browsing).
In the middle you have the Curve (the new 8900 is a real treat to use).
And on the top end The Bold, the Mercedes sedan of handhelds - its big, and it really gets the job done.
Then there is The Storm - humm a little irritating to use I find... but this could be my keyboard centric bias.

Apple: one phone. OK its a great phone, fantastic actually. But compared to the Pearl its big, expensive and very crappy on battery life. Not for everyone.

So I think the company comparisons are a bit thin to say the least without mentioning how different the product lineup is.


----------

